# Can the steering wheel be straightened?



## Pegram_TN (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a GT and a GT5000 and both were purchased used. Both have the steering wheels at crazy angles when the mower is going straight. Nothing is wrong and everything in the steering works fine, it just makes me a little crazy that the steering wheel is not pointed straight ahead when the mower is going straight. :argh:

Can this be corrected? If so, can anybody give me an idea how to do it? 

Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome to the forum !
Most Craftsman units will have a splined shaft for adjustment. Center the front wheels,until they are straight.
Remove the center cover on the steering wheel,then remove the center bolt. Pull up on the steering wheel,and,once it comes free,re-align it to the shaft,and replace the center bolt(torque it hand tight) and the center cap.
Also,posting the model #,and a pic of the steering wheel(center cap removed),will help.


----------



## Pegram_TN (Mar 15, 2013)

Sorry, I thought that "GT" and "GT5000" were model numbers. That's what it says on the side of the mower. I guess I don't understand what the model number is. 

Thank you very much for your response, I appreciate the help.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You can find the model number under the seat,usually. It should be 917.xxxx,etc.


----------



## txsteve (Dec 4, 2011)

Pegram_TN said:


> Sorry, I thought that "GT" and "GT5000" were model numbers. That's what it says on the side of the mower. I guess I don't understand what the model number is.
> 
> Thank you very much for your response, I appreciate the help.


Maybe this will help.
Sears is a store that sells only. They don't do any manufacturing items.
Craftsman and Die Hard is a sponsor name. No manufacturing there either.
GT or GT5000 is only a name.

I have a GT6000 but in reality the model number is 917.288611
Assembled by AYP/HOP (name Husqvarna)

Today's little tractors are only assembled under brand names but shares parts from hundreds of manufacturing companies that makes parts by specs and not for only tractor parts..
And also they are not owned or tied to the Brand names.


----------



## Pegram_TN (Mar 15, 2013)

Good deal, I'll include that info next time I ask for help. 

Thanks again to all who responded. I straightened the steering wheel on both mowers today.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Pegram_TN said:


> Good deal, I'll include that info next time I ask for help.
> 
> Thanks again to all who responded. I straightened the steering wheel on both mowers today.




Glad to hear you got "straightened out". I know what you mean its very aggravating. Thankyou to Mr. John, and Steve.:thumbsup:


----------

